# Anthrax or CWD?



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Found in front of our Gate in Rocksprings. Worst part looks as someone dragged it there. We are in the process of contacting or local biologists and game warden . Just wondering what yall thought.


----------



## shimanoman08 (Mar 25, 2010)

Where about in Rocksprings are you? I'm not that too far from you in ( Carta Valley ).


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Thatâ€™s really strange. I hope you get some answers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Road kill ? And you got to be the lucky spot someone drug it from road ?


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

shimanoman08 said:


> Where about in Rocksprings are you? I'm not that too far from you in ( Carta Valley ).


Mail Trail Valley off 377 West


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

mrsh978 said:


> Road kill ? And you got to be the lucky spot someone drug it from road ?


Our gate is 10 miles off the highway on rock road


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Well scratch that thought. Make any of your neighbors mad lately ? Or you can be just the lucky winner of a dead carcass some turd didnâ€™t take care of himself . Stinks any way


----------



## Sweetwater81 (Sep 5, 2017)

Would have to assume anthrax with it popping off all over that area recently. Only the eyes being eaten is a dead giveaway as well.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Sweetwater81 said:


> Would have to assume anthrax with it popping off all over that area recently. Only the eyes being eaten is a dead giveaway as well.


agree..
not roadkill...

and you are the recipient of "not in my backyard' disposal...

great neighbor you have in those parts...

kinda like a full kitchen trashbag dumped at your front door....

rural Texas wasn't like this until "ranchette's" started popping up...


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

If it is disease related, my guess would be EHD. Could be anthrax if your place is in an anthrax prone area. Who knows, lots of different scenarios.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

If Anthrax - Carcass Disposal and Disinfection
TAHC regulations require that the owners and/or
caretakers burn each carcass until they are thoroughly
consumed to prevent further contamination of the soil
with the organism. Burning carcasses is the only method
to ensure that the anthrax bacteria will be killed.
Due to environmental concerns, heavy oils or tires to
burn carcasses should not be used! Fuels permitted by
the Texas Commission on Environmental Quality (TCEQ)
include gasoline, diesel or wood.
Care should be taken to keep fires from burning out of
control. In counties under a burn ban, burning MUST be
coordinated with local fire authorities prior to carcass
disposal.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

DCUnger said:


> If Anthrax - Carcass Disposal and Disinfection
> TAHC regulations require that the owners and/or
> caretakers burn each carcass until they are thoroughly
> consumed to prevent further contamination of the soil
> ...


or drag it down the road to create someone else's problem...


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

kweber said:


> or drag it down the road to create someone else's problem...


I bet that is what they did.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

new rural ranchette etiquette in busted up large acerages where no-one knows their neighbor...
kick the can down the road


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

It is Anthrax my neighbor found over a dozen on his property. We are in the Mail Trail Valley subdivision in Rocksprings . There goes several years of hard work and growing animals.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

lep1979, sorry for your lose.
I did share your story on a FB Group, Rocksprings TX Hunting and Property Owners


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Wow!*

Sorry for your loss Lep. Hopefully the outbreak won't be as bad as the one in Carta Valley in the late 1990s/early 2000s. I'm just keeping my fingers crossed and trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Will the worst of the animal losses go down as weather cools down? We own property near 83 and 41,have not heard of symptoms there. Hope it gets better lep1969, I can always spare a deer or two if you don't get to kill any this year. Good luck


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Tony*

I spoke to a game ranch person at the Texas Trophy Hunters Extravaganza this past Sunday. She was out of Sonora. She referenced the 41/83 area and specifically Leakey and also Edwards County. I'm not sure where she got her info from. Just relaying info but hopefully it's not the case for your immediate area but several have said that it is confirmed in Edwards County. Hoping for the best. Take care.


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks Steve, I may call our GW and see if he has any updates. If so I will post areas. Good luck to everyone in area, might be long summer.


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

bigdilltony said:


> Will the worst of the animal losses go down as weather cools down? We own property near 83 and 41,have not heard of symptoms there. Hope it gets better lep1969, I can always spare a deer or two if you don't get to kill any this year. Good luck


Thanks for offering really cool of you. They say it goes dormant with cold weather and i hope its not bad but i will see this weekend.


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Hope no one kicked the can in my area! Most of my neighbors try to help each other out, against kweber believes. I'm heading out Thursday and see if any reports. Good luck to all of us we can't afford to lose many animals.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

https://sanangelolive.com/news/business/2019-07-30/update-four-new-cases-anthrax-found

I hope you will all fare well. It ruined our lease years ago in Brackettville.

TH


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Thanks TH for that article,this is my first time dealing with this disease. What species does it affect worse?Axis, whitetail or cattle?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Anthrax shows up in dry areas. I thought that area had received good rainfall this year?


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Anthrax?*

TAHC came out with a new weekly update, Situational Update No. 5, but it did not include Edwards County in the affected counties. I hope this is the case but I've had several tell me that there were cases, some confirmed, in Edwards County. I guess we'll see. Hoping for the best.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

SW Edwards county has been hit with anthrax, around the Mail Trail Valley subdivision.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Anthrax shows up in dry areas. I thought that area had received good rainfall this year?


perfect scenario...
wet fall, winter and spring and then, bam! hot and dry summer...
at least we have screw-worms beat back...
research into that...
screw-worms make anthrax look like a case of snot-nose


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

I watched the screw worms get eradicated in the early 70s in Webb co with the sterilized male fly drop boxes


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I watched the screw worms get eradicated in the early 70s in Webb co with the sterilized male fly drop boxes


Me too! It worked great.

TH


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

when I was a small kid going w/my dad to feed and check cows..
we had the spray can-bomb...
it was purple then
'60's...
then the out-break in '70's..
same stuff, they gave us test's-tubes w/alcohol..
put the worm in it
if you blindflold me and spray the stuff, now, I'd know it...
we doctored allotta sheep and cattle...
Momma used to have a hissy-fit when I'd drag up a fly
paper box from the pasture...
it had a bull-eye and fly on the target...
hey! perfect target for BB gun...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Screwworms. We used to treat every newborn calfs naval. Heck we even had a dipping vat for ticks back when I was a kid.

Those screwworms were nasty little bastards. We would spray the purple stuff on the wound then dig the out with a pocketknife. Bucks had a fairly large mortality from them too, any wound on their antlers in velvet could be a death sentence. Glad those days are over.

I still lose a calf to blackleg from time to time if I miss vaccinations.


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

lep1979, how is you situation looking, hopefully better. Apparently we haven't been hit in or area,and got some rain. Let me know if you need anything, I will try and help you out.good luck again! Tony. pm anytime


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I read there has been a significant anthrax outbreak this year.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

mrsh978 said:


> I watched the screw worms get eradicated in the early 70s in Webb co with the sterilized male fly drop boxes


The eradication of screw fly by this bio method and the redfish comeback are tpwdâ€™s finest success imho.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

shadslinger said:


> The eradication of screw fly by this bio method and the redfish comeback are tpwdâ€™s finest success imho.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


TPWD did not work on screw worm control

https://www.aphis.usda.gov/aphis/ou..._release_programs/screwworm/screwworm_history


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

and yes, dragging anthrax carcasses away only spreads spores...
burn them...
and importing CWD positive animals also spreads that...
that's why all cattle from SW Tx were required to be dipped in a toxaphene/coopertox vat prior to leaving the tick eradication zone
it's now just inside the Rio Grande, but 
I can show yall dipping vats from the river to San Antonio
https://agrilifeextension.tamu.edu/solutions/cattle-fever-tick/
they affect deer, too...
which make control more difficult


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

mrsh978 said:


> I watched the screw worms get eradicated in the early 70s in Webb co with the sterilized male fly drop boxes


Heck, I found a container similar to a waxed cardboard milk carton that said it was a screw worm drop box in Leon County in early to mid 70's.

So this anthrax has really made the news this summer. If it spreads that easily, wasn't dragging the carcass around the absolute worst thing that could be done? Just potentially spreading spores? If a GW saw someone doing that, I wonder what all would happen?


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Whitebassfisher said:


> Heck, I found a container similar to a waxed cardboard milk carton that said it was a screw worm drop box in Leon County in early to mid 70's.
> 
> So this anthrax has really made the news this summer. If it spreads that easily, wasn't dragging the carcass around the absolute worst thing that could be done? Just potentially spreading spores? If a GW saw someone doing that, I wonder what all would happen?


NIMBY
caught some static over this


----------



## bigdilltony (Jan 21, 2016)

Wondering how everyone ended up out here? Lep1979 and other guys is it over,and how did animals fare? My area saw no problems but still worry about others that suffered. What areas got hit worse,we are in n/ e part of county.


----------



## lep1979 (Jul 11, 2012)

Id say we lost at least 75% of our animals so it really sucks. No hunting this year or years to come. Only thing to survive was pigs of course.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

Probably a fire ban in effect like most of that area


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

how much of a jerk do you have to be to drag a diseased deer to someone else's place?


----------

